# Highway code , who is right?



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

HELLO !!!!!!!!  
  

HI! 
I have to as you this !!,
If you entered a roundabout and you were in the inside lane wanting to say !, take the 3rd exit , How would you exit !. 

well I did and the result was this , I checked to exit , car behind in the out side lane and coming around he does not indicate any thing at all , just driving around . you want the exit it has 2 lanes 1 for the town outside and 1 for leaving the town . right you exit for the town you look in your mirror and you look over your shoulder you are clear to exit , so you exit as you come across the inside lane and leaving the roundabout the car hits you in your passenger side taking out your front inner wing behind the front wheel arch and your front passenger door complete . The car that hits you takes out his front headlamp front corner of the wing at the headlight and front corner of his lower valance or spoiler . and bumper corner . no other damage . you call the police who do not really want to know as no one is hurt . But I complain it was his fault, He says no !. He calls all his mates out to arrive for support . I tell my insurance SAGA , they supply me with a courtesy car , rules ! no pets no smokers , and no more than 43 miles per day , And 12 pence per mile over . any scratches marks You pay extra £££££££££ . The repairer of the car is FREEMANS milford haven . Pembrokeshire . 
And to top it off . SAGA rang today and said it is your fault because you crossed his lane to exit .     
WHAT IS YOUR CRITISISMS OF MY DRIVING , 
GO ON I CAN I TAKE IT REALLY :evil: :twisted: 

denton  PS , May be I am just old out of date , and been driving now for 44 years .


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

It gives the info here in bold

The Highway Code
Roundabouts (184-190)

184

On approaching a roundabout take notice and act on all the information available to you, including traffic signs, traffic lights and lane markings which direct you into the correct lane. You should
•use Mirrors - Signal - Manoeuvre at all stages
•decide as early as possible which exit you need to take
•give an appropriate signal (see Rule 186). Time your signals so as not to confuse other road users
•get into the correct lane
•adjust your speed and position to fit in with traffic conditions
•be aware of the speed and position of all the road users around you

185

When reaching the roundabout you should
•give priority to traffic approaching from your right, unless directed otherwise by signs, road markings or traffic lights
•check whether road markings allow you to enter the roundabout without giving way. If so, proceed, but still look to the right before joining
•watch out for all other road users already on the roundabout; be aware they may not be signalling correctly or at all
•look forward before moving off to make sure traffic in front has moved off

Follow the correct procedure at roundabouts

186

Signals and position.

When taking the first exit to the left, unless signs or markings indicate otherwise
•signal left and approach in the left-hand lane
•keep to the left on the roundabout and continue signalling left to leave

*When taking an exit to the right or going full circle, unless signs or markings indicate otherwise
•signal right and approach in the right-hand lane
•keep to the right on the roundabout until you need to change lanes to exit the roundabout
•signal left after you have passed the exit before the one you want

When taking any intermediate exit, unless signs or markings indicate otherwise
•select the appropriate lane on approach to the roundabout 
•you should not normally need to signal on approach
•stay in this lane until you need to alter course to exit the roundabout
•signal left after you have passed the exit before the one you want

When there are more than three lanes at the entrance to a roundabout, use the most appropriate lane on approach and through it.*
187

*In all cases watch out for and give plenty of room to*
•pedestrians who may be crossing the approach and exit roads
•*traffic crossing in front of you on the roundabout, especially vehicles intending to leave by the next exit*
•traffic which may be straddling lanes or positioned incorrectly
•motorcyclists
•cyclists and horse riders who may stay in the left-hand lane and signal right if they intend to continue round the roundabout. Allow them to do so
•long vehicles (including those towing trailers). These might have to take a different course or straddle lanes either approaching or on the roundabout because of their length. Watch out for their signals

188

Mini-roundabouts. Approach these in the same way as normal roundabouts. All vehicles MUST pass round the central markings except large vehicles which are physically incapable of doing so. Remember, there is less space to manoeuvre and less time to signal. Avoid making U-turns at mini-roundabouts. Beware of others doing this.

[Laws RTA 1988 sect 36 & TSRGD regs 10(1) & 16(1)]

189

At double mini-roundabouts treat each roundabout separately and give way to traffic from the right.

190

Multiple roundabouts. At some complex junctions, there may be a series of mini-roundabouts at each intersection. Treat each mini-roundabout separately and follow the normal rules.

Treat each roundabout separately


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

I would say if you indicated as described in the Highway Code section 186.

Then he is at fault for not following this procedure: _In all cases watch out for and give plenty of room to traffic crossing in front of you on the roundabout, especially vehicles intending to leave by the next exit _

John


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It is easy to read your description of what happened as meaning that he was inside you and you cut across him.

Maybe he was low flying and came racing into that position but did you see him in your mirrors as you moved across? Certainly you could have seen him once he got there, Alan.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I almost had an accident with someone who did the same as you (except I did not see any indicators on his vehicle).

Almost every morning I make a similar manouvre to you but I do it different. I indicate right as I approach the r/about and get in the RH lane (of 2). As I come round to the 3rd exit, I indicate left and come off the r/about into the LH lane (of 2).

I totally disagree with the modern teaching of driving rules. ie, 'it is not necessary to indicate on entering a r/about'. It makes for confusion (and subsequent road rage at times). 8O 

If you are taking the first exit, indicate left. if you are taking an exit which is over to your right, indicate right, then left before your exit. If you are going straight over, do not indicate. That has always worked for me and was how I was taught.

In your case, my conclusion is that you were in the wrong. This was because you came off the r/about at your exit in the LH lane and immediately made a manouvre to enter the RH lane. This is where the incident occurred if I have read your post correctly. If I have the wrong end of the stick, I apologise.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Note this is not meant as a criticism of your driving - poor lane discipline on roundabouts is a pet hate of mine. Personally if I was in the right hand lane exiting a roundabout I would stay in lane until such time as any boy racers are either visible or have booted their tin pot pseudo racing car past me and have even been known to slow down a little (not difficult in my MH) to allow them to get past before moving over.

I drive the same two large roundabouts twice a day and have gained a sixth sense so can now anticipate other drivers actions by the way they position themselves at the give way on entry to the roundabout.

The worst is the person who doesn't seem to realise that the lanes are marked in such a way that they show where you should move to your left but every day if I am in the right hand of 3 lanes with a car to my left in the middle lane. Both lanes go round to the 3rd exit but the car to my left cuts into my lane on entry, drifts back to the middle when passing the 1st exit then comes back into my lane when passing the 2nd exit and stays there to exit putting them in the right lane but then cut across to the left lane again immediately regardless of what is there 

:evil:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

you say that you come across the inside lane to exit, if this means you made in intentional change of direction and you steered into him, then I believe you are at fault.

just because you have been driving for 44 years does not mean you are outdated either, it may be your reaction times may not be what they once were, that is all.

Steve

Driver of 38 years, Bikes, Cars, Lorries, Caravan's, MH's, UK Europe and beyond, but it does not stop you having a lapse and having an accident.

PS, I would look for another insurance company, 43miles per day and 12p per mile after that, they are taking the P1$$


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Discipline on roundabouts is always a horror - the usual one is the one who is signalling right and takes that position and then goes straight on - I see red when I see this


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Just a quick note when using roundabouts in Spain you only use the outside lane whatever exit you are taking.
Only exception is if you are turning left and the feed road is 2 lane.
not a lot of Spaniards know that


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

IMHO you just cannot stay in the outside lane on a roundabout and then expect to exit at your chosen exit by crossing the inside lane forcing traffic in that lane to give way to you.

You should have moved across to the inside lane before your chosen exit, not opposite it.

If you do find yourself with traffic on your inside when you wish to exit, you should go around again and get yourself into the correct lane before exiting.

It's all just common sense to me.


Pete 8)


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Depends whether you were driving a car or a motorhome. I am sure (ok I am sure there was a discussion on another non MH board I subscribe to) that traffic should steer clear of larger vehicles if on a roundabout as they by nature have to use more than one lane - buses turning right for example.
I am sure one of the professionals will be on before the end of the day.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

No one was hurt, metal/fibreglass can be fixed.

It was an accident, leave it at that and move on.

Think of it as reclaiming back some of the 44 years of insurance money... :lol: :lol:


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

ttcharlie said:


> No one was hurt, metal/fibreglass can be fixed.
> 
> It was an accident, leave it at that and move on.
> 
> Think of it as reclaiming back some of the 44 years of insurance money... :lol: :lol:


That's the best way to look at it.

S**t happens.

No one hurt, move on.

A little wiser perhaps.

Pete 8)


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

The Highway Code seems quite specific to me.

When taking any intermediate exit, unless signs or markings indicate otherwise 
•select the appropriate lane on approach to the roundabout 
•you should not normally need to signal on approach 
•stay in this lane until you need to alter course to exit the roundabout 
•signal left after you have passed the exit before the one you want I

In all cases watch out for and give plenty of room to traffic crossing in front of you on the roundabout, especially vehicles intending to leave by the next exit 

John


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Highway code , who is right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



merctoby said:


> HELLO !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> HI!
> ...


Merctoby,

If I'm reading your account correctly, you have entered in the correct lane an you have also exited in the correct lane.

On a dual lane roundabout, which I believe you have described, where you are effectively turning right, or taking the third exit, you would normally enter in Lane 2 (the lane on the right) and you have a choice of exiting in Lane 1 or Lane 2, positioning yourself and indicating off once you pass the previous exit.

HOWEVER, in the situation you found yourself in, it sounds as if the other vehicle has ended up alongside you, to your nearside, and you have crossed into its path, which is why your Insurer is blaming you.

If you have simply not seen the other vehicle, then the blame rests with you, but if you can show that you have checked correctly and the other driver has undertook you at a much higher speed than you, then some of the blame must rest with them.

How much of the blame apportioned to each driver will be down to the Insurers, after looking at as many of the facts as are made available to them.

Hope this helps,

Ken.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

What you need from now on is one of these (or similar) .........................


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

IMHO, I have always thought that if everyone adopted my way of negotiating roundabouts it would stop any problems about not knowing where the other vehicle is exiting.....ie :-

Only indicate when you are exiting.....in other words if you see another vehicle not indicating then it's still negotiating the roundabout.
All the other things about lane discipline etc still must apply.

But of course that only works in an ideal world !

Sorry that doesn't really help the original poster....

Vinny


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*Good Debate !!!!!but!*

Hello all once again , 8O :?   :roll: :idea:   
I guess that say s it all , vote of confidence . 
I can see this is of interest ,
I enter the r/about from 2 lanes using the outside ( right lane ) I go on to the right lane , I need 4th exit, I travel, around and I pass 1st exit nothing coming on and nothing leaving I am the only one on r/about , I pass exit 2, Now this is a really fast exit on to this r/about . Not saying he is going fast . He comes up to the give way on my 2nd exit, And he is in the left lane on approach, no indicators at all. On the 3rd exit I am still in the (right lane) But I now indicate left to cross the left lane to exit on the 4th, Which has 2 lanes I want the right lane after leaving for the town leaving the left lane for traffic wanting to leave the area, He comes on to r/about 2nd exit ,exit 3 is immediate after 2nd , He runs me through at 4th exit in left lane and my nose is almost leaving the whole r/about .So if he cannot see what is in front of him ,Well I don't know any more and that's that, And also I was in the car . I was a good car ahead and a half ahead of him i would say . And just to highlight ! The road for entry to 2nd exit is at least a mile straight and 2nd exit you can come on at about 70 mph and still make town lane screeching in right lane on leaving . But he was not doing this speed at all, 
And I got lip from his mates for calling the police !,

I have a class 1 , advanced motorcycle , advanced car, . I have travelled abroad Paris , head aches but made it  abroad I would say I have done about 25,000 klm .no bumps no dents , but maybe that is just luck , 
all I can say is this whenever I am in the left lane on a r/about I am always on the look out for the car or whatever looking to cross over and leave and I always back off it , if I see he is leaving with indicator, Or without it , You can just read what people are going to do if you just look and say , What is he or she is going to do , Because you have done it so many times before in the past and read what the others are going to do , For me it is reading , The young can,t read let alone read !!.

. Thanks for listening any way all , Your confidence is awe inspiering , 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*zebedeeeeeeeeeee!!!!*

ZEBEDEEEEEEEE.! :lol:

STILL ON THE ROUND ABOUT NOW I THINK ,


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Seems to me he is in the wrong. You were both in the correct lanes, assuming he was intending to leave at either his first or second exit, but he should have been aware that you were about to leave the roundabout as you were signalling and should have held back. (maybe he was on his phone) But like a bad decision at cricket you just have to move on.

This diagram may help:Roundabouts


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I couldn't follow the OP but my pet hate of roundabouts is that often you have a lesser road crossing a major road with the roundabout as the junction. Then when you approach on the lesser road at rush hour you simply cannot join, and traffic a half-mile away still has priority over you! I've inquired of the police how to deal with this and they just say wait for a gap. If I wait any longer I'll starve!

Dave


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

If anyone's not confident they can handle/manage this type of situation then sign up for an "Institute of Advanced Motorists" course - it really helped me. They are very friendly and you get loads of tips on how to correctly manage this type of situation.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Mark993 said:


> If anyone's not confident they can handle/manage this type of situation then sign up for an "Institute of Advanced Motorists" course - it really helped me. They are very friendly and you get loads of tips on how to correctly manage this type of situation.


Agreed.... and it would especially beneficial if it's been a while since taking any driving instruction, however in this instance the OP is about as 'advance qualified' as they come.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Unfortunately the Highway Code is not that helpful with it's advice on negotiating roundabouts. There's another DSA (Driving Standards Agency) publication entitled "Driving - The Essential Skills" and it is very helpful in filling out the gaps in the Highway Code.............except for roundabouts!

The DSA motto is "Safe Driving for Life" so it follows that the way that you are taught to drive for your Practical Driving Test, is the way that you should drive for life.

To negotiate a roundabout correctly in order to pass your test, you should first check the roundabout direction sign, which is usually set well back from the roundabout itself. If you want any exit to the left, or straight ahead, you should approach in the left hand lane (unless your destination is marked otherwise), checking your mirrors and signalling left ONLY if you are taking the first exit. Check mirrors and signal left to exit as you pass the exit before the one that you intend to take and check your right blind spot for bikes, Audi's, BMW's etc. :wink:

Going back to that direction sign before the roundabout, think of the roundabout diagram as a clock face and if the exit that you want is past 12 o'clock, check your mirrors, signal right, check your blind spot and if clear move across to the right hand lane. Repeat the mirrors and right signal and enter the roundabout, keeping to the right hand lane (unless your destination is marked otherwise). Cancel your signal as you approach the exit before the one that you want, check mirrors and signal left to exit as you pass that exit before the one that you intend to take, check your blind spot and if clear move across to the left hand lane and leave by the next exit.

Always mirror and signal, and check your blind spot, before changing lanes. Always give way to any vehicle already in the lane that you want to move into if they are partially in front, alongside, or close enough that they would have to brake or swerve to avoid you. If you hit any such vehicle, it's your fault.

Roundabouts can be stressful, the trick is to stay calm and keep to a speed which allows you to make all the necessary checks and signals.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just a quick question..

See pic, you are at position 1, what would be the correct way to get to position 3 with regards to lane, and indication, all roads are single lane except at the stop line where it is divided into two.

Please don't cut and paste from the highway code, I already know that, and it isn't always the best advice neither is it law in a lot of cases. Your own words are much better, and it's how you do it that I'm interested in, as it seem opinions vary, to exit at 2 and 4 is easy, 3 is different for most drivers, they seem to get it wrong IMHO almost always, as an ex motorcycle and van courier of many years and countless thousands of miles without incident.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Just a quick question..
> 
> See pic, ...


What pic?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mark993 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick question..
> ...


It took all day but someone finally noticed


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

OK, here is my go:



Kev_n_Liz said:


> Just a quick question..
> 
> ... all roads are single lane except at the stop line where it is divided into two.
> 
> ...


Of course I might not know the above if it's not a roundabout I've used before, but in any case it is the safest assumption (so I'm assuming I don't have 2 lanes exiting the roundabout).

1 Check mirrors but do no indicating.
2 Use the left of the two lanes (see comment below)
3 Slow down so I can stop smoothly if no gap presents itself in traffic already on the roundabout
4 At last moment either stop at entrance or shift to correct gear for speed, in any case look for a gap in traffic and move forward and around roundabout 
5 Stay in left lane all the way around
6 Start indicating left when I've just passed entrance 2 in the pic
7 Leave roundabout staying in left lane (if there are two lanes) but watch out for folk who tried to use right lane though roundabout without knowing there was only one exit, slow down to allow them to merge if necessary
8 switch off indicator

Right lane comment: Above is what I'd always do in my, not very nimble, MH. In my sports car I might, if there is slow traffic around, use the right hand lane (indicating right just long enough to make it clear I'm moving to right hand lane). I'd use the right lane on the roundabout and I'd start indicating left at same time as above, I would try to align myself with a gap in the left lane traffic so that anyone in left lane who is bizarrely heading for exit 4 does not squash me. If I found exit was only one lane/traffic too dense I would abort exiting and drive 360 degrees around roundabout.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Glad I've come late in this thread as the OP makes no sense at all. If he was in the left lane for exiting a roundabout, why is he saying that he came across other lanes to exit?
I would make him guilty purely because I cannot understand him.
Gerry


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Mark993 said:
> 
> 
> > Kev_n_Liz said:
> ...


Maybe it's the vin rouge I've had, but that's a bit of an unusual set up for a roundabout.... If it actually has stop lines, is it traffic signal controlled, otherwise it would normally have give way lines.

You say all roads are single lane, except at the stop lines, but how many lanes are on the roundabout. If only one lane as suggested, then the question wouldn't need to be asked.

The diagram shows only one lane at the stop line at point 1, so vehicles shouldn't be entering side by side at that entry point.

Without more detailed info, I can only guess that you are wondering if it is ok to "straightline" between entry point 1 and exit point 3, rather than follow the lane.

:?: :?:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

This is when an in-journey camera comes in useful.

I know a couple of people who have the £15 ones from Amazon and they say they are good enough for them.

I have been experimenting with my new one with different settings, to find the best one for me. I have a recording of a woman pulling out in front of a motorcycle. It was a near miss but I would have stopped if there had been a collision and offered the Police the evidence.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Mark993 said:


> Right lane comment: ............. If I found exit was only one lane/traffic too dense I would abort exiting and drive 360 degrees around roundabout.


Which is why, in terms of 'safe driving' this completely wrong and would be an automatic Driving Test Fail :roll:

Exit 3 is straight ahead or, using my earlier comments, is not past the 12 o'clock position and so the left hand lane is the correct lane. So steps 1-8 are entirely correct.

It's important to remember that other road users may not understand/interpret correctly your intentions. If you drive correctly and allow for the fact that anyone else around you may be an idiot, you should be safe.

Trust me, I'm an advanced driving instructor :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It's important to remember that other road users may not understand/interpret correctly your intentions. If you drive correctly and allow for the fact that* anyone else around you may be an idiot*, you should be safe.

After driving in the Middle East for a few years, that is my one and only rule. :lol:


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*thanks and watch for insurance ???????????????*



Just got off the other day to insurance , about my well !I say !£150.00 excess , Now 300 and I did not know that , Because the SAGA said you need to read the small print on new additions added ? The other 150 is to do with admissions and administration charges ? .

They get you every which way but !!!!!!!!!. What else can you say these days , 
READ !!!!!!!!!!

 denton,


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All good points re my drawing, I was trying to keep it simple, well it is MHF not the easiest thing to draw accurately. 

So I'll enlist the help of Mr Google Earth. 

Simply get from point A to point B. Not forgetting any traffic waiting to join at point C, with correct positioning and indications, sod the highway code, just how you would do it, or how you would think it should be done. 

Sorry the pic is a little fuzzy, but most of you should be able to figure out that east west is 3 lanes, and north south is single lane. 

No points for guessing the location of the roundabout but I'd be impressed.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> All good points re my drawing, I was trying to keep it simple, well it is MHF not the easiest thing to draw accurately.
> 
> So I'll enlist the help of Mr Google Earth.
> 
> ...


If you go back to my original comment, you will see that there is not enough information here. You need to show the Direction sign on approach as well (slip into Street View?). If exit 3 is shown on the sign as being past 12 0'clock, you're turning right but, if exit 3 is shown on the sign as straight ahead, or 12 o'clock, it's not a right turn. There are many roundabouts like this, where the direction sign shows exit 3 as straight ahead and they cause endless confusion unless you follow the rules


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good point John, I forgot to add that, I can't seem to get anything done for interruptions lately.

The actual sign for this island viewed from roughly where point A is.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Good Debate !!!!!but!*



merctoby said:


> On the 3rd exit I am still in the (right lane) But I now indicate left to cross the left lane to exit on the 4th, Which has 2 lanes I want the right lane after leaving for the town leaving the left lane for traffic wanting to leave the area, He comes on to r/about 2nd exit ,exit 3 is immediate after 2nd , He runs me through at 4th exit in left lane and my nose is almost leaving the whole r/about .


Seems to me that you are saying that you exited the roundabout from the inside lane thereby cutting straight across the outside lane of the roundabout. You did this so that you would be in the right hand lane of the road that you were exiting onto. Therefore you didn't move across to the outside (left) lane on the roundabout after passing the junction prior to the one you wanted to exit at. I am afraid that I would therefore share the view of the insurers that you were at fault.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Good point John, I forgot to add that, I can't seem to get anything done for interruptions lately.
> 
> The actual sign for this island viewed from roughly where point A is.


So it's straight ahead according to the sign and is therefore LH lane on approach and again through the roundabout.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Wot White Cheyenne Man said :wink: 

In fact, the left approach lane has an "Ahead Only" arrow painted on the road and I assume that there will be a "Right Only" arrow on the road underneath the red car.

If there was no other traffic around and I was in a hurry, I would still straightline it, using the best of both lanes for a smooth transition.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Let me know when either of you is up here,  I'll stay out of your way :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Let me know when either of you is up here,  I'll stay out of your way :lol: :lol:


 :lol:

What's the local take on it Kev ?

We have a smaller roundabout near Newcastle that exit 2 is signposted at 12 o'clock, however on the ground it is obvious on the approach that the exit is physically across to the right, probably nearer the 2 o'clock position.

Our Senior Instructor advised that students should not indicate on the approach as the sign post has primacy over the physical layout.

All of the Instructors agreed not to mark down as locals would expect an indication and we wouldn't criticise either way.

My personal opinion was that the sign should have been updated to reflect the actual road layout.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think where it is is relevant, it's a traffic island so needs to be used properly like any other, I know what you mean though, you tend to know the traffic and roads locally and drive accordingly, but this is a random location.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I don't think where it is is relevant, it's a traffic island so needs to be used properly like any other....


You've lost me now.

I thought from your earlier comment about keeping out of our way, that you disagreed with WCM's and my interpretation of using the left lane on approach and through the roundabout.

The above quote suggests otherwise

Ken.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry Ken my fault entirely, it seems I've inadvertently started another thread within this one, by asking a fairly simple question a few pages back.

I did think this morning it was causing confusion, but wasn't sure what to do about it, we could do with a helper to start a new thread and remove my bits to it, then it will tidy this one up and stop any more confusion.

Apologies to everyone, if anyone has a contact with the helpers, please do so.


HELP :!: :!:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

No probs Kev.. I thought I was missing something really obvious


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*highway code , !! john !!!*

Hello john !!!!


I seem to,
Have missed the instruction you set john !!, And kev got in before me , So the answers were flying in before I found this , 
You will have to set another task , And maybe I will get their 1st, this time , 
What do any of you think of this one , John especially .
Today we have an accident , no police are called , you both exchange insurance details , ect,.

ect And the deed gets done , Quite like because every one wants to get back their cars and be on their way , All done and move on !.
Or maybe you think this was definitely not my fault but any way that is it , job done .

So what if say for instance , One of you is not who you say you are , could be , Some who has not passed their test , Or maybe they where banned from driving ,

So say I borrowed my fathers car and it is only insured for him and I am just a confident driver and I know all his details , who is to say who ever bangs into us is not the legal driver but says he is , And the genuine guy says yes it was me , Who would ever know . I always wonder !

take care , guys , Criticism !! normal is,nt it,

denton.


----------

